# What Kind Of Peroxide Is This???



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

ARGH...I went to the beauty place to pick up some peroxide to finish my first european mounted deer... First...i think I really scared the women in there when I told them what I was using it for....:lol: 

But they sold me the following....Salon Care 40 volume creme developer which is milky liquid that contains hydrogen peroxide ....andthen this Clairol BW 2000 ultra concentrated powder lightener......

Supposedly I am supposed to mix the 2 and apply...I tried it and ended up with some thick gunk that I applied to the skull....after about 6-8 hours...I really didn't see to much change. Plus the mixture kinda hardened up into a dry powder.... The only way to really get it off, especially in the crevices was to run water over it. Now it appears to be back to where I started...

Did I just blow 30 bucks on the wrong stuff?


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

"Did I just blow 30 bucks on the wrong stuff?"

Yup.

Local drugstore for hydrogen peroxide; local haircare/beauty supply for haircare products.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Unfortunately I'm pretty sure that you did. I don't do taxidermy. But I'm pretty sure that you're just looking for hydrogen peroxide. You can get a big bottle at any drug store for $2-$3.

John


----------



## booker81 (Dec 4, 2005)

Mix the goods up (what you got - the 40 and the lightener) and apply as a paste to the skull. Let dry and brush the powder off with a stiff brush. Depending on the condition of the skull, how dry it is, greasy etc, will show how "white" it will get.

The 40 peroxide is 12% H2O2 if I remember right, the stuff in the drug store is only 3% H2O2. Only 4 times stronger


----------



## dsmithgall (Oct 10, 2006)

Trust me, just clean off all the paste you already put on the head, clean off with cold water and then set the skull into a pan/bucket with 40 volume liquid peroxide top off with water. This is the easiest way, and the best in my opinion. A friend and I have done several for customers and there is nothing better.. Trust me, after all the work you did to get to this point, you don't want to mess it up now.. Good luck


----------



## Taxidermist (Jan 3, 2002)

Your fine!!!! what you bought was 40 vol it is just thicker than plain 40vol

Just mix up the paste and thin with 40 vol paint on cover and re wet with 40 vol every couple of hrs till it is the whiteness you want.



Rob


----------



## UnkaD (Mar 11, 2003)

I boiled the skull and got all meat off,the next I day wrapped the antlers at the base from the skull with paper towel and aluminum foil on the outside about 1-2 inch strips. I mixed the products you have to a consistincy of watery pancake batter and brushed it, with a small craft brush all over and inside the skull. Don't get any solution on the antlers. Put the skull (antlers out ) inside a gallon plactic bag sealed it up put it in the sun. 3-4 hours later I rinsed it off with water and it turned out very white















thats what worked for me...


----------

